# The Least Smelly, Noisy, Gross...



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

...Live food. What fits the bill. Crickets stink and my G.rosea is an idiot so can't find locusts on the roof  (Shes wild caught, its just as well they caught her :roll


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

mealies? only prob with them is they burrow :bash:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> mealies? only prob with them is they burrow :bash:


Theres no way she'd find them :lol2:

They smell too 

This is the one thing about Ts I would change :lol2:
Why can't they be like my snake


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Not too sure if they smell but have you thought about Roaches?


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

They'll stink unless you clean their tub!
I always refresh the tub when I get it and remove dead ones and waste food!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

atum said:


> Not too sure if they smell but have you thought about Roaches?


I've thought about them :hmm:
I think they're a nightmare if they escape though?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

pire said:


> They'll stink unless you clean their tub!
> I always refresh the tub when I get it and remove dead ones and waste food!


What do you put yours in when they arrive?
We talking about mealies?


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

bobby said:


> What do you put yours in when they arrive?
> We talking about mealies?


I feed mine either crickets or hoppers.
Feed em thin sliced carrots and clean em out every few days!
Every animal would stink if kept in with its own poo and rotten food!:whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

pire said:


> I feed mine either crickets or hoppers.
> Feed em thin sliced carrots and clean em out every few days!
> Every animal would stink if kept in with its own poo and rotten food!:whistling2:


I know :devil:

I find crickets just stink though?


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

:lol2:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

bobby said:


> I know :devil:
> 
> I find crickets just stink though?


Yeah, I find Crics do just smell no matter what. Have you tried removing the back legs of the locusts. Or feeding your rosea with tongs, if she is a good feeder.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

atum said:


> Yeah, I find Crics do just smell no matter what. Have you tried removing the back legs of the locusts. Or feeding your rosea with tongs, if she is a good feeder.


She goes through stages of being a great eater then just lets things crawl on her? :bash:

She seems to like these silent cricket things (because they run more than they jump?) I will probably just stick with them, I hate smells though


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

bobby said:


> I've thought about them :hmm:
> I think they're a nightmare if they escape though?


If you keep em in a rub wiv vaseline around the top they cant escape:2thumb:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, A small_ Blaptica dubia_ roach colony might be best... although they do rustle a bit if you give them egg cartons to hide in. Personally I couldn't feed cute roachies though... :blush:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sarracenia said:


> Yeah, A small_ Blaptica dubia_ roach colony might be best... although they do rustle a bit if you give them egg cartons to hide in. Personally I couldn't feed cute roachies though... :blush:


lol i could they make a great crunch


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Sarracenia said:


> Yeah, A small_ Blaptica dubia_ roach colony might be best... although they do rustle a bit if you give them egg cartons to hide in. Personally I couldn't feed cute roachies though... :blush:


Whats a small colony?
I dont know if I could deal with loads of them :blush:

I'd feed them bunny rabbits if it was easier :whistling2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Id recomend Blapticas or lobsters I use lobsters and they also make good tank cleaners if they dont get nom'ed


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> Id recomend Blapticas or lobsters I use lobsters and they also make good tank cleaners if they dont get nom'ed


Are roaches more or less of a danger to Ts?


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been looking into this recently and have just paid for a colony of 50 adult red runner roaches for a reasonable £12

From what I can gather dubias are more meaty than red runners and neither can climb too well (except watch out for the sealant on tanks) but red runners breed quicker than dubias and the lobsters breed very quickly but can climb. 

So basically I went for the red runners as I want a combination of fairly fast breeding non climbers :2thumb:

I hate crickets and look forward to never seeing one again! :devil:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> I've been looking into this recently and have just paid for a colony of 50 adult red runner roaches for a reasonable £12
> 
> From what I can gather dubias are more meaty than red runners and neither can climb too well (except watch out for the sealant on tanks) but red runners breed quicker than dubias and the lobsters breed very quickly but can climb.
> 
> ...


I hates them also 

I think I will buy a colony once the slings grow up :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

how long are you keeping your crickets for?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Baldpoodle said:


> how long are you keeping your crickets for?


Depends, quite a while


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

then thats why they stink. To avoid this when I buy my crickets I use them all in the same day. Any left over I chuck them out. I look at it in the way that it is not the crikets that stink, but its the bacteria that is living on the dead or dieing crickets that causes the smell and quite honestly I don't think feeding spiders this does them any favours. It may also do no harm at all but Im not going to chance that for the sake of a pound.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

bobby said:


> Are roaches more or less of a danger to Ts?


Less


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Baldpoodle said:


> then thats why they stink. To avoid this when I buy my crickets I use them all in the same day. Any left over I chuck them out. I look at it in the way that it is not the crikets that stink, but its the bacteria that is living on the dead or dieing crickets that causes the smell and quite honestly I don't think feeding spiders this does them any favours. It may also do no harm at all but Im not going to chance that for the sake of a pound.


Easier said than done when you only have one adult 



brownj6709 said:


> Less


Cool :devil:


----------



## danza (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a colony of Dubias and some bigger Blaberus sp. roaches too. They have been breeding, although not too fast. This is largely down to the fact that I keep them warmish, as opposed to very warm (at which point they breed a lot faster). I've had mine for about a year, fed 5 tarantulas with them, and still have a good few adults and loads of littluns left. I bought 30 adult blabs, about 100 sub adult dubias, and about 100 nymphs.

Using roaches has the following benefits:

-They are easily sustainable
-They help reduce the risk of DKS getting your spiders (something that at times has been blamed on farmed crickets)
-They're interesting
-They more nutritious
-They can't survive for long if they escape (crickets can't either, but just thought it was worth mentioning)

The only problem with blabs and dubias is that they burrow, and the nymphs are too big for slings.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

bobby said:


> Easier said than done when you only have one adult
> 
> 
> 
> Cool :devil:


 
so feed it however many it can eat in one sitting then chuck the rest. After that it will be fine for the next 3-4 weeks without food until the next time you feed it.
Or just buy one or two more spiders if you dont like wasting crickets.


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> Or just buy one or two more spiders if you dont like wasting crickets.


One of the reasons I thought I'd buy 'a couple' more :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

That's why I bought more spiders, my original G. rosea went on a fast 2 weeks after I got her and the crickets were just sitting there in a tub eating me out of house and home 

i keep my crix for a while. I empty them out of the tub they come in and put them into a big tupperware box with egg boxes in , with net curtain over the top to allow a good air flow.

I feed them fish flakes and a few veg scraps. They have wet cotton wool in a milk lid to drink from. Every couple of days I tip the live ones into another container, chuck out any dead bodies and poo, wash out the tub and replace the food and cotton wool.

If you've only got a few T's though, you might want to consider mealworms and morio worms as these are a lot cleaner and don't stink. If you squish the head before you put them in with the spider, they don't burrow. You can keep mealies in the fridge and they live for months!


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

Crickets are vile foul smelling little things (they stink as soon as you buy them so its not that they're dead) They also prone to escape. I HATE them. :bash:

Thankfully i've got all my T's (except the smallest slings who have micros) on Locusts now. Much easier to nab and chuck in the T's tank. None of mine have had a problem with them (except the G.Porteri? but that never eats anyhow) 

Bobby, i would suggest sticking with locust, if your Rosea has a problem reaching them then you COULD pull the legs off to stop them climbing so high. But might i suggest a less drastic option would be to place a very small bit of lettuce in the T's tank? The locust has to come down to feed and then BAM!! then you know your T is getting a well fed meal 

Might not work, just an idea


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Brilliant! :notworthy:

I have just run out of crickets so I will buy locusts next time and add some lettuce, can't believe I never thought of that!


----------



## danza (Mar 31, 2009)

I found the problem with locusts (apart from the fact they stink of bacon bits) to be that some spiders simply turn their nose up at them. I have a big L. Para that simply flat refused to eat them, I'll never know why!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

danza said:


> I found the problem with locusts (apart from the fact they stink of bacon bits) to be that some spiders simply turn their nose up at them. I have a big L. Para that simply flat refused to eat them, I'll never know why!


They do smell of bacon :hmm:


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

mmmmmmmmm Bacon........:mf_dribble:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Diabolic Al said:


> mmmmmmmmm Bacon........:mf_dribble:


I've thought about it


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

I've actually eaten locust (not any of mine!!!) they dont taste much like bacon....:whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I have eaten two wax worms :2thumb:


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

bobby said:


> I have eaten two wax worms :2thumb:


What, just as is? The locust was at least coated in some sesame coating stuff.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Diabolic Al said:


> What, just as is? The locust was at least coated in some sesame coating stuff.


Yup, I was being subjected to "I'm A Celebrity No One's Ever heard Of" and I thought it would be clever to say "I could do that".


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

lol:2thumb: what did they taste off?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Animalmadness said:


> lol:2thumb: what did they taste off?


Not much, they are so wet though, more fluid in there than you'd think 

Probably good for dehydrated Ts


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> Yup, I was being subjected to "I'm A Celebrity No One's Ever heard Of" and I thought it would be clever to say "I could do that".


You werer lucky you got a choice. My son signed me up for a bushtukka challenge and didn't tell me til i was called out infront of a crowd of people...........i couldn't back out and disappoint him so i ahd to eat the bugs lol
Cricks and locusts don't taste of much maybe slightly nutty or a little like popcorn kernels. wrigglers tasted a bit orangey:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> You werer lucky you got a choice. My son signed me up for a bushtukka challenge and didn't tell me til i was called out infront of a crowd of people...........i couldn't back out and disappoint him so i ahd to eat the bugs lol
> Cricks and locusts don't taste of much maybe slightly nutty or a little like popcorn kernels. wrigglers tasted a bit orangey:lol2:


I couldn't eat the ones with legs 
Although for some monies :hmm:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> I couldn't eat the ones with legs
> Although for some monies :hmm:


It wasn't even for monies  it was for a prize from gift shop.........he chose a bloody teddy bear. I would have bought him it if i knew he wanted it that badly !!!!!!!!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

TEENY said:


> It wasn't even for monies  it was for a prize from gift shop.........he chose a bloody teddy bear. I would have bought him it if i knew he wanted it that badly !!!!!!!!


Ahahaha

Your kids are too cool :no1:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bobby said:


> Ahahaha
> 
> Your kids are too cool :no1:


My kids are bloody fantastic :2thumb::no1:


----------

